# Night nurse/nanny



## Gargeer (Sep 3, 2020)

Can anyone advise me on how to get a trustworthy night nurse or nanny suitable for helping with a newborn (3 weeks old). Would need support during night but willing to have 24-hour if no other option. Would need help with bottling feeding/soothing/changing/general newborn baby stuff. 
I'm based in Sheikh Zayed, 6th October.
Thank you.


----------

